# Banking



## MamaH (Oct 6, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if there is a branch of Halifax or Bank of Scotland in Dubai?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't think so


----------



## MamaH (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks anyway


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Bank of Scotland in Bank Street Bur Dubai.

I don't think that you can link your UK RBS account to it though......


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Royal Bank of Scotland I believe use Abu Dhabi Commercial Bank in Dubai. If you go to adcb.com there's an online login for RBS.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Bank of Scotland and Royal Bank of Scotland are 2 different entities.

I don't think I've seen any branches of any of HBOS in the UAE.

There is a few branches of Lloyds though.


----------

